# Sgt Damon's Art



## longknife (Jun 11, 2013)

From a severely disable vet comes this:







I'm reasonable healthy and can't even come close. Here's the link to his blog: Sgt Damon's Art: Back Again


----------



## ralphgrant (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it really a painting or a photograph?


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 7, 2013)

Very good link, longknife.


----------



## daveman (Sep 7, 2013)

ralphgrant said:


> Is it really a painting or a photograph?


Here's a bigger version:






It's not photorealistic, but it's damned gorgeous.


----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2013)

What's amazing is that he's disabled!

That's why I enjoy his art so much.

Don't get feeds from his blog very often, but when I do, he has some great stuff.


----------



## pbel (Sep 12, 2013)

This guy is good, he really catches the essence of the subjects...kind of reminds me of the Ash Can School which made the subject of life as it was and gave it nobility.


----------

